# Swardman 2.1



## Jsnow385 (Sep 20, 2019)

2020 is going to be a good year for my lawn, I cant wait to break it in.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow that blue looks awesome......good luck with it


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That will be me soon... I see you got one of the new ones with the brace between the casters..


----------



## Jsnow385 (Sep 20, 2019)

@@Stuofsci02 yea I didnt know they had made any changes but they supposedly made a few to the body and to the reel.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Jsnow385 said:


> @@Stuofsci02 yea I didnt know they had made any changes but they supposedly made a few to the body and to the reel.


Yep.. the handle too...


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Edwin 2.1 improvements weren't needed, but really nice to have's. Here's the best part, Swardman is an incredible company! I've never worked with a company that is so nimble, intelligent, and dedicated to making the absolute best products!

Most companies would say, we'll do that in 5 years, or that is too expensive to change. Not Swardman, they take feedback, engineer multiple solutions, and then immediately put those advancements in place. these improvements are designed so Swardman owners can also upgrade their mowers without having to buy new.

The Edwin 2.1 has the following changes:
-Stronger handlebars 
-stronger reel height adjustment
-Stronger reels
-stronger transport casters

We'll share more details in 2020, but know that Swardman is going to change the reel mower market for the better!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> Edwin 2.1 improvements weren't needed, but really nice to have's. Here's the best part, Swardman is an incredible company! I've never worked with a company that is so nimble, intelligent, and dedicated to making the absolute best products!
> 
> Most companies would say, we'll do that in 5 years, or that is too expensive to change. Not Swardman, they take feedback, engineer multiple solutions, and then immediately put those advancements in place. these improvements are designed so Swardman owners can also upgrade their mowers without having to buy new.
> 
> ...


Will it be possible to add the crossbar to transport wheels pre-2.1 models?


----------



## NightTrain05 (Jun 24, 2018)

If I order a new 10 blade reel will it be the new stronger one?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

mowww said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> > Edwin 2.1 improvements weren't needed, but really nice to have's. Here's the best part, Swardman is an incredible company! I've never worked with a company that is so nimble, intelligent, and dedicated to making the absolute best products!
> ...


No, you can't just add the bar because it's an entire assembly and requires different longer bolts and hardware. Great news is the transport casters without the bar were $59. You can purchase the entire assembly with new wheels and bar for $59, same price and this is the only option going forward. Makes the transport casters significantly stronger while not being in the way of the operator.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

NightTrain05 said:


> If I order a new 10 blade reel will it be the new stronger one?


Yes! All reels are the beefed up reels as of 10/1/19


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Reelrollers I'm curious if you can share, thicker metal or treatment to increase the rockwell hardness?


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Nice! I didn't notice that mine was a 2.1 until I saw this thread. I did notice that the transport casters were different though. I'm digging that orange one!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Reelrollers I'm curious if you can share, thicker metal or treatment to increase the rockwell hardness?


Both. We'll be putting out more information once the documents are ready, but Swardman did 5 major improvements on the reels:
-3mm blades thick are now 4mm
-blades are now cold forged steel
-reel adjustment bolts are thicker and threads are of a stronger steel
-discs holding each blade are no longer a star design, but are solid circular discs for greater strength
-all reel blades are double welded on each side to the round discs

This was all done because our turf is different here in US compared to Europe and we have a lot more debris in our lawns like mulch, sticks, gum balls, acorns, etc.

I hope I answered your question.


----------



## mylawn (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Reelrollers, are the updates on both models? The 45 and 55.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Jsnow385 (Sep 20, 2019)

@Saints I almost regret my blue after seeing that orange it really pops


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

Are there any new updates for 2020? Curious if there are any other changes planned to the Electra and Edwin.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Ware , I noticed in some of your older videos that you had a Swardman. Do you prefer the Toro over the Swardman? If so, why?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Ware , I noticed in some of your older videos that you had a Swardman. Do you prefer the Toro over the Swardman? If so, why?


It was a demo mower they sent me to try out. It was a nice mower, but I really like my GM1600.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

mylawn said:


> Hi Reelrollers, are the updates on both models? The 45 and 55.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


Yes, both the 45 and 55 size are being manufactured as 2.1's. The changes were slight, but essentially made the axles, transport casters, and handlebars stronger. All of these improvements can be easily swapped out to the Edwin 2.0, the body, pulleys, engine, etc are all the same.

I'm so impressed with how quickly Swardman takes feedback and turns it into reality.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> ...I'm so impressed with how quickly Swardman takes feedback and turns it into reality.


+1

Other popular homeowner reel brands have done that... never?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Won't name names, but established manufacturers of landscaper/homeowner reel mowers have downgraded various components while maintaining or even raising their prices.


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> mylawn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Reelrollers, are the updates on both models? The 45 and 55.
> ...


 Any other changes? Just wondering if its worth holding off or worth getting one this spring.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

The Swardman Edwin 2.1 is the final version for at least 2020 and most likely 2021. I just came back 2 weeks ago from the Czech to see their facitlies and meet with their CEO.

We've now been approached by 4 of the 5 residential reel mower manufacturers to sell their mowers, but by choice (not financials) we still believe the Swardman line is the best residential reel mower. The Swardman mower gives you an amazing cut, is easy to use, and unlike any other reel mower - you don't have to take it to a reel mower shop to have it serviced or maintained. We're literally changing the entire market for lawn enthusiasts. 2 tools allow you to adjust or maintain the entire machine. No chain adjustments, simple reel adjustments, and all of the parts are inexpensive and readily available to customers in 4 days by mail. I'm not a mechanic, but with zero instructions I can replace any part in less than 15 minutes due to their intuitive design.

Lastly, we've now perfected our reel service by mail. Below I pasted a few pictures of the custom foam/ boxes used to ship the reel cartridge coast to coast for grinding from their door step for the same price as it would cost to haul your mower to a reel mower shop and be grinder. This tears down all barriers to entry which is why there are Swardman owners in 39 states.

Sorry for the long response, but when you consider the cartridge system, features, programs, and even price at $2250 for the Edwin 45, I'm surprised other residential reel mower companies aren't changing faster to keep up.

It's so much fun to talk to folks who are experiencing reel mowing for the first time. A HUGE part of it is this site! Kudos to the TLF guys for giving us a place to perfect our passion... or for me, it's been my obsession.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

To second other owners on this site. I had a major issue with my Edwin 55, and worked with both Lee and Mychal and was so impressed on how my problem was resolved, and the time and effort they took to make sure I was happy with the outcome. Kudos to Swardman for making a great machine.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey @reelrollers, any plans to be able to order the Swardman with a honda engine? i would order in a heartbeat if thats a possibility. Not too keen on the B&S


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

FoldsPocketAces said:


> Hey @reelrollers, any plans to be able to order the Swardman with a honda engine? i would order in a heartbeat if thats a possibility. Not too keen on the B&S


@Reelrollers


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Sorry for the delayed response. We looked at the Honda engine about 18 months ago but the challenge is pretty straight forward. The Honda engine has their exhaust on the front of the motor which creates too much risk of folks getting burned by exhaust.

The enclosed grass catcher is a benefit that far outweighs the Honda vs Briggs engine especially when you have cartridge options like the dethatcher, rotary brush, and verticutter.

This isn't a problem when you have an open grass catcher like the Tru Cut, Trimmer, and McLane. But, also those grass catchers only catch 1/2 of the grass and non of the lighter lawn debris like leaves.

We have had absolutely zero complaints or problems with this Briggs engine.


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gulp... I just took the plunge, and ordered a Blue Electra 55 with a 6 blade reel and a dethatcher attachment. I cannot wait for spring to come! Thanks for all of the great feedback on TLF!!

I hope my wife doesn't kill me!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm totally envious. Hopefully in a few years I'll be able to get my lawn to that point where I can actually benefit from a machine like that.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Fusion2002 said:


> Gulp... I just took the plunge, and ordered a Blue Electra 55 with a 6 blade reel and a dethatcher attachment. I cannot wait for spring to come! Thanks for all of the great feedback on TLF!!
> 
> I hope my wife doesn't kill me!


You'll love it. I can't wait for my grass to be ready to cut so I can use it again.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Here's an article outlining in detail the improvements made to the Edwin 2.1.

https://www.swardman.com/us/news/swardman-introduces-the-new-edwin-2-1/


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Fusion2002 said:


> Gulp... I just took the plunge, and ordered a Blue Electra 55 with a 6 blade reel and a dethatcher attachment. I cannot wait for spring to come! Thanks for all of the great feedback on TLF!!
> 
> I hope my wife doesn't kill me!


Congrats! That's a heck of a step up from a big box Recycler. You've gone hard core with the Electra, so you can cut at all hours! Good luck!

A standard black Edwin 2.1 is a pipe dream for now, but on my long term list. However, I have the same concern as yours. Whatever you do, don't let her know what it REALLY cost!


----------



## NH_USA (Jan 24, 2020)

Does anyone know how you can tell if you have the newest style reel on a 2.1?

Thanks


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

NH_USA said:


> Does anyone know how you can tell if you have the newest style reel on a 2.1?
> 
> Thanks


Lee at Reelrollers should be able to tell you. I think they have serial numbers on the machines and can look up details like that.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

NH_USA said:


> Does anyone know how you can tell if you have the newest style reel on a 2.1?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> NH_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how you can tell if you have the newest style reel on a 2.1?
> ...


The easiest way is to look at the vertical discs welded to each reel blade. The newest reels have a full circle disc vs the previous reels had a star type disc

That's the fastest and easiest way to tell if you don't have them side by side for comparison. I've attached a photo showing the disc i'm talking about.


----------



## NH_USA (Jan 24, 2020)

Ok I thought the way it was explained the entire disk holding the blades was solid, my reel also has a number on it , Looks like that. It says on the Blades 55 amerika V6.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

NH_USA said:


> Ok I thought the way it was explained the entire disk holding the blades was solid, my reel also has a number on it , Looks like that. It says on the Blades 55 amerika V6.


These reels are only being made for USA, our grass and debris is tougher on reels which is why it says America on them. The blades are a harder steel, are 4mm thick vs 3mm everywhere else. To get technical, the 10 blade discs are solid because they are so close to one another.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

here is an image of the 10 blade reel with the thicker blades and solid vertical discs.


----------



## NH_USA (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone, this is great info. The more you know.


----------



## MattyIce (Mar 29, 2020)

Just finished ordering the 2.1 from Reel Rollers. Even with all this craziness right now my emails were responded to quickly and hopefully my new mower will be here in week! Grass is slowly coming out of dormancy!


----------



## thegiftedgreek (Oct 7, 2019)

Wanted to give a shout out to @Reelrollers for an easy and personalized purchase of my Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 pictured below. 

I apologize if it's already been mentioned, but the dethatcher/scarifier cartridge can basically replace a cleanup mower, if you will, and the cost of fuel and maintenance of that cleanup mower. When set at the right height, I can easily rake up that top layer of leaves, sticks, etc before I mow. Also don't forget about the little things like your bottle holder and phone mount pictured below. 

Waiting for some additional green up before I post pics, but I could see stripes yesterday after mowing the greener parts of my yard.


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks great bro. I know you're already on there but I'm putting out the Facebook group for any other Swardman fans.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/148006243232604/


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Detailed video of the Edwin 2.1 with some close ups just posted.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoMo2Wi8TbQ


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That orange is so sexy.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

First time Swardman owner of the 2.1. Is it common when your mower is just sitting, idling near max throttle that the Swardman makes a lot of rattling/vibration noises? The only thing that seems to help is if I turn the throttle down to 3/4. The engine itself is very quiet but this vibration noise seem a bit excessive. Does anyone else notice this or is it just normal for a Swardman.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

LawnDetail said:


> First time Swardman owner of the 2.1. Is it common when your mower is just sitting, idling near max throttle that the Swardman makes a lot of rattling/vibration noises? The only thing that seems to help is if I turn the throttle down to 3/4. The engine itself is very quiet but this vibration noise seem a bit excessive. Does anyone else notice this or is it just normal for a Swardman.


It's normal, but I don't feel its needed to run the mower at full throttle. I have the 2.0 with the kawasaki. I run my throttle at half most of the time.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

ronjon84790 said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > First time Swardman owner of the 2.1. Is it common when your mower is just sitting, idling near max throttle that the Swardman makes a lot of rattling/vibration noises? The only thing that seems to help is if I turn the throttle down to 3/4. The engine itself is very quiet but this vibration noise seem a bit excessive. Does anyone else notice this or is it just normal for a Swardman.
> ...


Thank you sir for your help. The only time I run it up is when I put the grass catcher on because it struggles when it starts to fill up. Without it I run between 1/2 and 3/4


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Question for Swardman owners - do you guys need to apply a dry lube or something on the reel regularly? On my inexpensive hand push reel mower, I need to spray dry teflon lube on the reel after every use to keep it working smoothly.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Question for Swardman owners - do you guys need to apply a dry lube or something on the reel regularly? On my inexpensive hand push reel mower, I need to spray dry teflon lube on the reel after every use to keep it working smoothly.


I've yet to use any and haven't had any issues. That's a good question though, I look forward to others input.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

LawnDetail said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Question for Swardman owners - do you guys need to apply a dry lube or something on the reel regularly? On my inexpensive hand push reel mower, I need to spray dry teflon lube on the reel after every use to keep it working smoothly.
> ...


I have not ever owned a Swardman or a push reel mower but if you are having to apply a dry teflon lube to the reel to keep it functioning right then I would think the reel to bedknife are adjusted too close together causing it to bind. You may be in need of a backlap to help smooth things out a bit and/or a readjustment also.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If the blades are in fact as thick as they are on the Swardman and with no relief angle ground into the trailing edge of each blade, then the cutting unit must be adjusted such that zero contact occurs between the reel and bedknife.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


I thought the same thing. I followed the instructions on how to verify and it looks (though I admit I am no expert) I have it at just the point where it cuts paper. If I back it off a bit it only bends the paper.

Also, my instructions explicitly state I need to spray after every use (I think it's a Greenworks or something or other 7 blade). I was curious if this was the case on all reel mowers.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDetail said:
> ...


The spray lube may just be something special to some push reel mowers since there is no motor turning the reel and it helps you get it going easier. I have not heard of it being used on any other kind of mower that has an engine unless you are spraying it on the reel for storage during the winter to prevent rusting of the cutting edge.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


2nd.

If you have a mower with a relief grind, you'll have residual compound lubrication in the reel from when they backlap it back true, but that comes off after a mow.


----------



## Thimitri (Oct 28, 2019)

Reelrollers said:


> The Swardman Edwin 2.1 is the final version for at least 2020 and most likely 2021. I just came back 2 weeks ago from the Czech to see their facitlies and meet with their CEO.
> 
> We've now been approached by 4 of the 5 residential reel mower manufacturers to sell their mowers, but by choice (not financials) we still believe the Swardman line is the best residential reel mower. The Swardman mower gives you an amazing cut, is easy to use, and unlike any other reel mower - you don't have to take it to a reel mower shop to have it serviced or maintained. We're literally changing the entire market for lawn enthusiasts. 2 tools allow you to adjust or maintain the entire machine. No chain adjustments, simple reel adjustments, and all of the parts are inexpensive and readily available to customers in 4 days by mail. I'm not a mechanic, but with zero instructions I can replace any part in less than 15 minutes due to their intuitive design.
> 
> ...


Hello reelrollers,

Question on the Briggs & Stratton engine on these mowers. Do they typically vibrate the heck out of these mowers causing screws to loosen and loosing the perfect knife to reel contact?

I had my mower for 24 hrs now and used the heck out of it switching from scarifier to reel and back on approximately 11,000 sq ft of lawn.. so far, I had to adjust the reel multiple times because the reel got too close to the knife and locked up or so loose it would miss some cuts. Also, I had this one screw come loose starting to rub on the drive pulley.

Anyone have any of these issues before?

The BS engine vibrates very much.. even at full throttle.. do all US swardman do this?

I am at the point of looking for a Honda engine to mount this mower.. Has a tone done this?

Thanks,
Demetry


----------



## OKC Lush (May 20, 2020)

@Thimitri I also have an Edwin 2.1 with the briggs motor and the vibration noise starts to get annoying around 2,800 RPM. This is only an issue when using scarifier or verticutter when the higher RPMs are needed, I reel mow at lower RPMs, around 2,400-2,600 RPM. I was able to partially remedy the issue by slightly moving the control cables on the handlebar stem. From the factory, Swardman has 2 anti-vibration foam pads on the handlebar stem that prevent the cables from vibrating on the stem, but they could really use a 3rd to prevent the cable noise. Rev your motor and grab your cables to see if that is the source of your issue, if so it's a simple fix.

To be clear, I don't believe the vibration itself is abnormal or anything to be concerned about. There is just some sort of metal vibration noise that I haven't been able to locate yet.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Thimitri said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> > The Swardman Edwin 2.1 is the final version for at least 2020 and most likely 2021. I just came back 2 weeks ago from the Czech to see their facitlies and meet with their CEO.
> ...


Running the mower at full throttle isn't necessary, especially if mowing. It's best to ru. 1/3 - 1/2 throttle because it doesn't require a lot of power to reel mow. There's about 5 questions built into the post, so I'm going to try my best to answer them and I can call you tomorrow.

I don't think this is a Briggs vs Honda deal here because the vibration/ noise isn't coming from the engine. I would agree it's the cables or maybe even the grass catcher (usually only when empty). Also, like any lower it depends if you are on grass vs concrete (metal drum on concrete doesn't dampen much va soil).

Bolt, no that shouldn't be vibrating loose ever, so that is something we will take care of for you which will never occur again.

Reel adjustments - well that really depends on so many factors that there is no straight answer because all reels will tighten up if they heat up and aren't cutting moist grass. But it going from loose one minute to tight and then back to loose, this is odd as well and something is effecting it we can't identify off the post. But again, no worries these are questions/ challenges I'm confident are easy fixes. You've only had the mower 24 hours so there are a lot of experiences/ best practices that were here to help with when we call. I hope I answered everything!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@Thimitri I have had my Swardman for almost a year now. While I would have preferred a Honda engine, that wasn't an option. That being said, I have found the Briggs engine to be pretty good. It has more than enough power for the mower, and it starts on the first pull without issues even after sitting for the winter.

I don't know what is going on with that loose screw. Taking off the double pulley on the drive shaft is a bit of a pain in the *** so I feel for you getting it tightened. On a somewhat related note, the screws locking the pulleys need to be checked frequently. It doesn't say it in the manual, but I would suggest checking them after 1-2 hours and then 1-2 times per month depending on how often you mow. Don't forget to check the recessed screws on the main double pulley (you can see them in your second photo). The same goes for the handlebar screws. I would recommend removing and using Loctite blue on any screws that you find loosened during inspection.

As for your reel, I have no idea. I am currently using an 11 blade reel. I have been using it for a bit more than a month, and I did not have to adjust it until a few days ago. I would estimate that it was ~10-15 hours on the reel before needing adjustment. My 6 blade did not go as long, but I was new to reel mowing and may have set it a touch too tight. At least for the 11 blade, I find it works best adjusted to almost contact, but not quite touching while mowing. Without contact on the bed knife it will spin freely when the engine is running (even without activating the engagement handle), but it seems to cut better and needs less adjustment.


----------



## Thimitri (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi reelrollers,
Thank you for your reply...

As for vibration, the mower vibrates tremendously at 1/3 to 1/2 power on grass with no grass catcher making an awful noise. A noise that sounds like its coming loose, somewhere.. I was planning to go through the whole machine and tighten or add lock tight on each bolt that I could get to.. but still, I dont think this is a remedy for the vibration.

To me, it seems as thought the b&s engine is out of balance. I've had many mowers with BS engines and never vibrate like this one..

I'd really like to show you guys just how much.. I've mowed using your demos at your location and they dont vibrate as much as my 2.1. Your demos run much smoother..

I love the mower, such a great design for home owner that's easy to use and very close to cutting like greens mower.

Should I make appointment with you guys or maybe visit me? I'm 30 min away 

Thanks,
Demetry


----------



## Thimitri (Oct 28, 2019)

@bernstem

Thanks for the comment..

I was thinking the same with loctite.. but the vibration is so uncomfortable and sound coming from mower is annoying and louder than the exhaust engine.. I have to run it full throttle just to get it to smooth out a bit and keeping it from rattling apart.

just so you know and anyone else reading this, I do not cut with grass catcher.. it sounds worse without the catcher.. I mow every other day and I have a feeling the deck plate where the engine sits will eventually break..

Thanks again..


----------



## Thimitri (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Thimitri (Oct 28, 2019)

This screw came loose again after adding loctite..


----------



## OKC Lush (May 20, 2020)

Hi Demetry, If you suspect a defective briggs engine is to blame, then you could try removing this cover (2 screws), then slip the belt off, then run the engine. Doing this would disconnect the engine from the pulley system altogether.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thimitri said:


> This screw came loose again after adding loctite..


Loctite is very sensitive to contamination, especially grease or oil residue. Try cleaning both the fastener threads and the threads in the hole with a little brake cleaner, protect the paint as best you can, then dry with compressed air. Then apply the Loctite.

Also note: Loctite does have a shelf life. If your supply is not fairly fresh, try a fresh container.


----------



## OKC Lush (May 20, 2020)

I found the source of my rattling sound -- it's at the back of the cartridge where it connects to the mower. The rattling starts at 2,500 RPM and higher. I'm seeing some wear at the connection point on the mower, but it's too soon for me to tell if it was merely the paint finish (which would be expected) or if it's actually wearing the metal down. I hope there's a way to remedy, because if it weren't for this issue the mower would be ridiculously quiet.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I have a trucut that keeps being temperamental and looking to get the Swardman 2.1. I get gum balls on parts of the lawn. Try to get them off but it's a battle so I've mowed them with the trucut without issue. Will that cause a problem with the Swardman? How is it to handle compared to a 24" or so trucut?

Anyone that has ordered one recently how long did it take to come in? I'm going to call them on Monday but curious of what customers have been experiencing.


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

I ordered mine 3/10/21 and it's supposed to be on a container arriving around the middle of this month.



agrassman said:


> I have a trucut that keeps being temperamental and looking to get the Swardman 2.1. I get gum balls on parts of the lawn. Try to get them off but it's a battle so I've mowed them with the trucut without issue. Will that cause a problem with the Swardman? How is it to handle compared to a 24" or so trucut?
> 
> Anyone that has ordered one recently how long did it take to come in? I'm going to call them on Monday but curious of what customers have been experiencing.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

First and foremost, I only know about reel mowers from what I read on these forums. 
Question:
Am I understanding correctly with the reel to bed knife adjustment situation on the Edwin 2.1, there is no backlapping of the reel blades?
One more. With 419 hybrid Bermuda, would it be better for me to get a 10 blade or the 6 blade? I plan to eventually mow to about 5/8 inch HOC.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

agrassman said:


> I have a trucut that keeps being temperamental and looking to get the Swardman 2.1. I get gum balls on parts of the lawn. Try to get them off but it's a battle so I've mowed them with the trucut without issue. Will that cause a problem with the Swardman? How is it to handle compared to a 24" or so trucut?
> 
> Anyone that has ordered one recently how long did it take to come in? I'm going to call them on Monday but curious of what customers have been experiencing.


In regards to the gumballs, can you kill the tree?  Joking aside, the scarifier attachment should pull them out of the turf easily. If you leave, them, I would think it will be fine, though if you catch one in the reel it will probably stop it. They are soft enough I can't see them damaging the mower.


----------

